# "Steinblei" herstellen - der umweltfreundliche Bleiersatz?



## fischmonger (12. April 2022)

Anscheinend erfreut sich das Herstellen von "Grundbleien" aus Stein zunehmender Beliebtheit. Wenn man im Internet recherchiert, ist deren Herstellung ja offenbar recht einfach. Man benötigt Steine mit dem gewünschten Gewicht, eine Schlagbohrmaschine mit Steinbohrer in 6-8mm Durchmesser, Wirbel sowie einen 2-Komponenten-Kleber, um die Wirbel im  Bohrloch sicher zu befestigen. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Benutzt ihr solche selbst hergestellten "Steinbleie" auch selbst zum Grundangeln? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Und sind die Steinbleie wirklich so umweltfreundlich, wie man online liest - immerhin gelten die Komponenten des Klebers ja als wassergefährlich - oder gilt das nur, solange der Kleber noch nicht ausgehärtet ist?


----------



## Mooskugel (12. April 2022)

Das gilt nur für die ungemischten Komponenten. Korrekt gemischter 2K-Kleber ist nicht wassergefährdend. Es ist halt dann ein Kunststoff/Polymer


----------



## Astacus74 (12. April 2022)

Gute Frage ich habe gleich mal Tante Google gefragt und wie schon geschrieben ausgehärtet ungiftig hier noch mal was zum nachlesen

https://fluid-painting.com/epoxidharz-giftig/



Guß Frank


----------



## Niklas32 (12. April 2022)

Die günstigere und umweltfreundlichere Lösung habe ich irgendwo mal gesehen. Dabei wurden die Steine einfach mit  Gummis an der Schnur befestigt. Beim Biss lösten sich dann die Gummi und blieben an der Montage und der Stein fiel auf den Grund. 
Steinbleie werden ja sowieso meist aufgrund der miserablen Wurfeigenschaften vom Band abgelegt. Beim Werfen würde der Stein vermutlich nicht an der Montage bleiben.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. April 2022)

Habe "Steinebleie" schon vor mehr als 30 Jahre hergestellt- Der 2 K Kleber/Kitt wird nach dem Aushärten (Folgetag) steinhart. Habe mir dazu aus Resten von 1,5 Quadrat Kupferkabel kleine Stücke abgeschnitten und diese zu einer Öse gebogen. Diese Öse mittels des 2 K Kleber am Stein befestigt, einen Tag warten und fertig.
Da unser Vereinsteich allerdings nicht besonders groß und tief war, reichten mit dazu kleine, einfach Kieselsteine. Ein Loch habe ich da nicht reingebohrt, wäre wohl auch nicht so einfach möglich gewesen.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2022)

Habe heute mal 2 Bilder meiner damaligen Kreationen gemacht.


----------



## zandertex (14. April 2022)

2 K.Knete Verschwendung in Perfektion.....sorry.Sieht aber mal sehr gut aus!!

In den Stein ein kleines Loch gebohrt,3 Tropfen 2 K.Kleber kein..........nen Wirbel rein gedrückt,fertig.


----------



## Seele (14. April 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe heute mal 2 Bilder meiner damaligen Kreationen gemacht.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403980
> Anhang anzeigen 403981


So habe ich jahrelang gefischt. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Wenn auch 1/4 der Menge reicht. 
Nutze ich heute teils noch, prima Sache.


----------



## Luis2811 (15. April 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> 2 K.Knete Verschwendung in Perfektion.....sorry.Sieht aber mal sehr gut aus!!
> 
> In den Stein ein kleines Loch gebohrt,3 Tropfen 2 K.Kleber kein..........nen Wirbel rein gedrückt,fertig.


Das mit dem Bohren in Kieselsteine habe ich auch schon probiert, dass ging aber nicht die waren einfach zu hart. Wie machst du das denn dann?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (15. April 2022)

Diese Steinbleie gibt es bei uns im örtlichen Angelladen. Ich müsste den Inhaber eigentlich mal fragen, ob er die "Bleie" selbst macht oder von einem Hersteller geliefert bekommt. Interessant finde ich die Steine schon, habe aber noch nie damit gefischt.


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bohren in Kieselsteine habe ich auch schon probiert, dass ging aber nicht die waren einfach zu hart. Wie machst du das denn dann?


Diamant Bohrer + Kühlflüssigkeit und ganz wichtig nicht mit Flüssigkeit sparen. Kannst  es aber auch mit nem HSS Bohrer versuchen.   bei 6mm Bohrer ca ~600 Umdrehungen pro Minute je nach härte des Materials
Umso dicker der Bohrer umso langsamer bohren


----------



## BaFO (18. April 2022)

Die Steingewichte mit der angeklebten Öse benutze ich auch schon eine ganze Weile.
Ist v. a. in niedrigeren Gewichten super machbar.

Alternativ kann man auch den Stein in ein Stück Fahrradschlauch einschlaufen und in den Wirbel auf der Schnur einhängen.
Ist vom Prinzip ne Abreiß-Montage... nur bei Gewltwürfen wirds eng.
LG Max


----------



## diemai (18. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bohren in Kieselsteine habe ich auch schon probiert, dass ging aber nicht die waren einfach zu hart. Wie machst du das denn dann?



Habe mir letzten Winter auch ein paar Steinbleie gebaut, bin auf YouTube auf Anleitungen gestoßen.

Obwohl ich nicht gerade den härtesten Granit verbaut habe , war das Bohren(bzw. der Versuch dazu) doch nicht so das Gelbe.

Habe daraufhin mit größeren Proxxon-Trennscheiben und mit dem Dremel Schlitze in die Steine geschnitten , was zwar besser funktionierte als Bohren, aber die Trennscheiben auch schnell kleiner im Durchmesser werden ließ.

Übelst angespornt investierte ich darauf in eine spezielle Dremel-Trennscheibe(Stahl mit Diamant beschichtet),mit der sich die Schlitze in das spitze Ende der Steine recht gut und auch tief genug schneiden ließen, ohne das die Scheibe an Substanz verlor.


In die Schlitze(1,0mm bis 1,5mm breit) klebte ich dann mit der hier bereits erwähnten Reparaturknete dann ungefähr "W"-förmige Drahtösen aus 0,8mm V2A-Schweißdraht ein.

Habe meine Steinbleie mittlerweile in unseren Vereinsteichen und einem breiten Entwässerungsgraben schon erfolgreich eingesetzt, also scheinen die Ösen im Schlitz auch genauso gut wie in einer Bohrung zu halten, sorgfältiges Einkleben natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## StahljigErich (19. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich bastle Steingewichte ohne Kleber.

Ich nehme dazu rauhe, poröse Kieselsteine, da diese meiner Beobachtung nach wesentlich weniger hart sind als glatte, schneide mit der Flex (mit einer einfachen Steinscheibe) oben und unten einen kleinen Schlitz. Um den Stein lege ich in die Schlitze eine Schlaufe aus dünnem Eisendraht (zB 0,4mm Blumenbindedraht, den es bei jedem Blumenhändler gibt) auf den ich zuvor einen Wirbel fädle und verdrille die Enden.

Diese Methode erspart das Bohren des Steins, das meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich aufwändiger ist, als das Schneiden von kleinen Schlitzen.
Durch den Wegfall des Klebers ist die Frage der Umweltverträglicheit hinfällig. Natürlich entfallen auch die Kosten für den Kleber und auch die Wartezeit für das Aushärten des Klebers entfällt. Man kann die Gewichte sofort verwenden.
Zudem dient der Draht bei auf die Gesamtmontage abgestimmter Dimensionierung zugleich als Sollbruchstelle bei Hängern.

Sieht so aus:




Ansicht von unten:



Die Drahtenden sind verdrillt und im unteren Schlitz versenkt, um Verletzungsgefahr durch die scharfen Drahtenden zu vermeiden.

gelöscht Mod.


----------



## fischmonger (19. April 2022)

Super Idee!


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Mai 2022)

Ich durchbohre sie seit einiger Zeit einfach komplett und mache mir mit rostendem Draht Ösen an beiden Seiten.
So spare ich mir den 2K Kleber und das Ergebnis ist das selbe. 

Wenn ich Wirbel einarbeiten möchte, mache ich den Draht unten am Wirbel fest, stecke den Draht durch das Loch nach unten und drehe dann unten die Öse mit der Zange dicht. Der Wirbel wird durch das drehen des Drahtes unten schön auf Spannung in den Stein gezogen.


Die Sache mit der Flex werde ich probieren. Ist im Prinzip genau mein vorgehen aber mit Schlitz statt durchgängigem Loch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Absolut geile Kreationen hier! Da hab ich auch mal richtig Bock drauf sowas zu probieren


----------



## BarschMarschTV (3. Mai 2022)

Die Idee an sich finde ich echt gut...wenn auch nicht neu. Ein Angelfreund von mir macht das bestimmt schon 20 Jahre, weil er kein Bock hat Geld für Bleie auszugeben. Ich selbst mache das momentan noch nicht, sondern steige auf andere alternativen um. Wobei ich sagen muss, ich verliere im Jahr vielleicht eine Hand voll Bleie (3-5) mehr nicht. Von daher ist das echt überschaubar


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Mai 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, ich verliere im Jahr vielleicht eine Hand voll Bleie (3-5) mehr nicht. Von daher ist das echt überschaubar


Kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn man an Stellen angelt, wo man keine oder kaum Hänger bekommt.

Am Rhein oder auch am Main, wo ich fische geht es schnell ins Geld und es schädlich für die Umwelt, vor allem, wenn man direkt an/in den Steinpackungen angelt. Da sind solche Alternativen wichtig.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Mai 2022)

Ich habe auch schon mal versucht, mir aus Kieseln Grundgewichte zu basteln. Bei der BayWa bzw. im Baumarkt habe ich mir passende Steine ausgesucht und mittels Taschenwaage die richtigen Gewichte ermittelt. 

Nur hatte ich den Steinbohrer vergessen. Ich habe die Kiesel dann wie ein Paket mit Draht verschnürt und an ihm den Wirbel befestigt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juni 2022)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bastle Steingewichte ohne Kleber.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich finde es schade, wenn Menschen, die sich über umweltverträgliches Angeln Gedanken machen, hier nicht unterstützt werden.
Anstatt zu unterstützen, werden Links zu Webseiten, wo alles genau erklärt wird, sogar gelöscht.

VG


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Juni 2022)

Das waren Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten.... Punkt 

Ob nu das Umweltbewusstsein oder der monetäre Vorteil zum erstellen dieser geführt hat, ist unbedeutend.


----------



## Schilfsänger (5. Juni 2022)

#


----------



## Justin123 (5. Juni 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> Die Steingewichte mit der angeklebten Öse benutze ich auch schon eine ganze Weile.
> Ist v. a. in niedrigeren Gewichten super machbar.
> 
> Alternativ kann man auch den Stein in ein Stück Fahrradschlauch einschlaufen und in den Wirbel auf der Schnur einhängen.
> ...


Fahrradschlauch funktioniert super, beim ablegen mit dem Boot sowieso und auf kurzen Distanzen geht das auch, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das waren Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten.... Punkt
> 
> Ob nu das Umweltbewusstsein oder der monetäre Vorteil zum erstellen dieser geführt hat, ist unbedeutend.


Scheinbar verwechselst du etwas.
Auf seiner Seite geht es nicht um Verkauf, sondern darum, Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, wie man umweltfreundlich angeln kann.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das waren Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten.... Punkt


Auf Seite 1 findet sich auch ein Link zum Onlineshop von Bauhaus. Das ist ja auch kommerziell. Daher verstehe ich die Argumentation ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF berechtigter Einwand- Das ist klar durchgegangen und wurde behoben. 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2022)

Auf der Seite vom Stahljig-Erich geht es aber eben nicht um Verkauf, sondern darum, die Naturverschmutzung durch Angeln zu reduzieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juni 2022)

..


Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Auf der Seite vom Stahljig-Erich geht es aber eben nicht um Verkauf, sondern darum, die Naturverschmutzung durch Angeln zu reduzieren.


Es ist mit Stahljig-Erich alles öfters besprochen worden. Es geht nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2022)

Diese Begründung ist für mich nachvollziehbar.
Es geht nicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Juni 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Diese Begründung ist für mich nachvollziehbar.
> Es geht nicht.


Wir Allgäuer haben für solche Situationen einen ganz einfachen Spruch: „s isch halt so“ (es ist einfach so). 

Hört man bei Eltern auch mehrmals am Tag.


----------



## Floma (6. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ... und mittels Taschenwaage die richtigen Gewichte ermittelt.


Ich denke jetzt schon einen Tag über Steinbleie nach und frage mich immer noch, ob man Gewichte direkt vergleichen kann oder ob eine Fausformel praktikabel ist. Woher bekomme ich die Dichte eines Kiesels, der vor mir liegt? Ist schließlich ein Naturprodukt mit Einschlüssen und individueller Zusammensetzung und Entstehungsprozess. 
Auftrieb ergibt sich aus dem verdrängten Wasser, was aber wenn der poröse Stein mit der Zeit Wasser zieht? Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Effekt vom Umgebungsdruck abhängt. Ich kann also ein Pünktchen über die Auftriebskraft malen und das Problem experimentell für unterschiedliche Gesteine und Tiefen, abhängig von der Zeit näherungsweise lösen.

So komm ich nie ans Wasser.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Auftrieb ergibt sich aus dem verdrängten Wasser, was aber wenn der poröse Stein mit der Zeit Wasser zieht? Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Effekt vom Umgebungsdruck abhängt. Ich kann also ein Pünktchen über die Auftriebskraft malen und das Problem experimentell für unterschiedliche Gesteine und Tiefen, abhängig von der Zeit näherungsweise lösen.
> 
> So komm ich nie ans Wasser.



Nimm einen grüßeren Stein  



Gruß Frank


----------



## aalilton (24. August 2022)

Hallo Leute,
ich mach´s so:




Bin zwar noch am experimentieren, aber es klappt gut.
Nehme eine Naturschnur und binde ein Kreuz mit dem Reffknoten. Jedes der vier Enden ist etwa 30-40 cm lang, bei Steinen bis 130 gramm.
Dann flechte ich es netzartig möglichst stramm un den Stein. Verbinden tue ich die Überkreuzungen auch mit dem Reffknoten und verschließe zum Schluss das ganze stramm. Dann kommt eine einfache Schlaufe.
Wenn das Geflecht etwas locker ist, ist es nicht so tragisch. Wichtiger ist der stramme Knoten am Ende und das die Netzschlingen, gerade am Anfang, nicht zu groß sind. Um den Anfang zu fixieren ist ein kleines Stück Klebeband hilfreich. Ohne ist es echt noch fummeliger.
Petri Heil


----------



## magi (24. August 2022)

aalilton schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich mach´s so:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415974
> ...


Vielen Dank für die tolle Anregung! Wie lange dauert denn die Bastelei für einen etwas Geübten pro Steinblei circa?


----------



## aalilton (24. August 2022)

Es ist schon fummelei, gerade die ersten Versuche. Jetzt, wo ich meine Vorgehensweise gefunden hab, etwa 15. Minuten pro Gewicht.


----------



## aalilton (24. August 2022)

Mit ovalen, länglichen Steinen find ich es deutlich einfacher als mit runden


----------



## silverfish (25. August 2022)

Ich sammle ungern Steine.
Als Schleudergeschoss zu leicht und zu ungenau.
Als Nieren oder Gallensteine zu schmerzhaft.
Der Einsatz von Plumbum ist alternativlos .
Spassmodus aus!


----------



## Mooskugel (23. September 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt schon einen Tag über Steinbleie nach und frage mich immer noch, ob man Gewichte direkt vergleichen kann oder ob eine Fausformel praktikabel ist. Woher bekomme ich die Dichte eines Kiesels, der vor mir liegt? Ist schließlich ein Naturprodukt mit Einschlüssen und individueller Zusammensetzung und Entstehungsprozess.


Rohdichte bei Gesteinen aus denen Kieselsteine entstehen liegt fast immer bei ca. 2,7kg/dm³


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. September 2022)

Habe mir mal überlegt, wie wäre es, sich Grundgewichte aus Gesteinen zu basteln, in denen Metallerz (kein Blei) drin vorkommt?  Die sind ja deutlich schwerer!  Da gibt es z. B.  Eisen- und  Kupfererz, und andere Gesteine mit natürlichen Metalleinschlüssen. 
Die gibt's in fast jeden Größen und wiegen in klein wesentlich mehr, als ein Kiesel. Findet tut man die auf Halden von alten Felsenbergwerken, wo entsprechendes Material mal abgebaut wurde oder im Gebirge, wo es Erzadern gibt. 

Übrigens ist Blei das Endprodukt von Uran!


----------



## Mooskugel (23. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Blei das Endprodukt von Uran!


Das stimmt.  Aber was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## silverfish (23. September 2022)

Blei ist nicht radioaktiv.
Der Zerfallsprozess von Uran zu Blei dauert auch ca.
5 Mill. Jahre.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. September 2022)

Ganz genau! Habe das nur am Rande erwähnt, weil Uran ja auch in Gestein enthalten ist und nicht pur abgebaut wird. 
Dachte auch an die Möglichkeit, Sand in den erforderlichen Gewichten abzuwiegen, in eine Form zu füllen und verdichten. Dann eine Öse oder einen Wirbel eindrücken und den Sand dann chemisch (Kleber, Harz) zu binden...


----------



## silverfish (24. September 2022)

Solch Kokolores veranstalte ich nicht. Dann lieber die Bleie beschichten oder ich verwende bereits beschichtete Bleie. Dropshotgewichte habe ich Einige aus VzwoA .
Wobei das alles Hype und Kommerz sind.
Jäger dürfen ja nun auch nur noch mit bleifreien Schrot jagen . Weil Wasservögel die Bleischrote aufnehmen könnten. 
Ich habe hunderte Wildenten ausgenommen und immer den Mageninhalt kontrolliert. Nie ein Schrotkügelchen gefunden. Aber zweimal n Kuriosum. Einmal n goldenen Ehering und einmal ne rote Posenkugel.

Ps  war leider nur 333er


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Beschichtungen tragen doch nur noch mehr Müll ins Wasser und sind ja schon während der Nutzung schnell runter.
Und "Chemische Kleber" werden so nachhaltig auch nicht sein nech.


----------



## silverfish (24. September 2022)

Also mit Beschichtung meine ich nun keine giftigen Antifoulingfarben. Ich habe lebensmittelechte Emaillereperaturfarben.


----------

